

Seed Fund Reject Still a Ne’er-do-well - ezl
http://foundersblock.com/articles/seed-fund-reject-still-a-neer-do-well/

======
chadhade
haha, i like the perseverance

~~~
weston
Haha, yeah, and I liked this quote: "But, as that old saying goes, 'A quarter
million dollars isn’t cool. You know what’s cool? A web startup which makes
the apartment rental process happen online.”

